# New Banded (Pet Type) Girls...



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

The girls - one black, one recessive yellow, and "Beezy". Beezy is a poorly marked double banded brindle and as the picture indicates she has quite the personality. She is extremely outgoing and has been friendly from the get go.

They are bred to:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're sweet!  
Does the mouse in the bottom pic have one black eye and one ruby eye? or is it just my old eyes playing up :roll:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Boggit keeper*, I agree, it looks like an odd-eyed mouse. So cute!

Recessive yellows are my absolute favorites!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little yellow


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

zany_toon : She is a sweetie and the darker yellow of the litter that I looked through. I hope she reproduces the darker coloring. She is just starting to show now.

The male has odd eyes. They appear pink in some pictures, black in others. They are both pink. He has a beautiful hair coat and type that I hope he will reproduce. The black/white girl has a satin like, super tight and shiny coat.

Should be interesting for sure...


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

i think for a pet typ... the banded looks very good... nice

tipex


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

Just brought home four more banded yesterday. Very young but at least will help introduce some different bloodlines into what I have right now.


----------

